# Four weeks, fourth week, fifth week? I'm so confused!



## citymouse

So once you hit four weeks pregnant, you're in your fifth week, right? (Because the first week starts with AF, second week leads up to ovulation, third week is the first week of the 2ww, and fourth week is the second week of the 2ww, right? I mean, roughly?)

It drives me crazy because the websites have it all mixed up and I can't figure out whether I'm carting around a bundle of cells or a tiny tadpole at this point. I wish they'd be clear about it! I just got a "status" email today saying "You're 4 weeks!" and then saying I should wait to take a pregnancy test until a week after my missed period. :roll: 

I just want to know where I stand, LOL. Can anyone recommend a website that has its numbers in order?


----------



## BikerGirl

They class it from the 1st day of your last period. 

My 1st day of last period was 22nd June, so on Wednesday (if I am pregnant) they will class it as 5 weeks pregnant.

That is untill you have your scan and they tell you how far along you are :)

Hope this helps xx


----------



## citymouse

Fingers crossed for you! So if you get your bfp Wednesday, you will be exactly five weeks pregnant and entering your sixth week of pregnancy, right?

What confuses me is that I'm past 4 weeks. So I'm in my fifth week, right? But the info that babycenter emails me says "4 weeks" but seems to have information about the fourth week of pregnancy, which is technically _over_ by the time you're four weeks, right?

LOL!


----------



## BikerGirl

citymouse said:


> Fingers crossed for you! So if you get your bfp Wednesday, you will be exactly five weeks pregnant and entering your sixth week of pregnancy, right?
> 
> What confuses me is that I'm past 4 weeks. So I'm in my fifth week, right? But the info that babycenter emails me says "4 weeks" but seems to have information about the fourth week of pregnancy, which is technically _over_ by the time you're four weeks, right?
> 
> LOL!

Lol, I actually dont know, now you confused me! :dohh:

I see it as Ill be 5 weeks pregnant, the week after Ill be 6 weeks. You know? x


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I should stop overcomplicating! I will just assume I am a sesame-seed tadpole and not a poppy-seed bundle of cells and go with that, LOL.


----------



## sherylb

Once you have calculated your due date based on LMP you can use this page to track the days and weeks. I love it b/c I can easily look forward to a certain date like when will I start 2nd tri or how far along will I be at my shower. This is my custom page but you can obviously change the dates easily.

https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=11&day=17&year=2011


----------



## NDH

The 4 weeks/ 5th week thing seems confusing, but think of it like a birthday. I'm currently 26, but in my 27th year as I lived a year before my first birthday. On my
27th birthday I'll be in my 28th year.

In pregnancy terms, I'm 18 weeks pregnant today and just now starting my 19th week. It is confusing how different websites will either go by what week you are vs what week you're in, but as long as you keep the dates the same the information won't change. Ie -if you're told this is happening in your 5th week it's the same thing that will be happening now that you're 4 weeks.


----------



## BikerGirl

Well my BFP went out the window :(

I went for a blood test... but They said results will be back within a week but I can phone on friday to see if they have results back. Grr... more waiting.

You'll find out defo how far you are once you have your scarn hun so dont over think it. xx


----------



## citymouse

BikerGirl said:


> Well my BFP went out the window :(

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! :-(


----------



## BikerGirl

citymouse said:


> BikerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well my BFP went out the window :(
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! :-(Click to expand...

Oh sorry, only because I requested a blood test and honestly thought Id find out that day. Nope, the lass said up to 7 days but I can ring and ask if results back after 2 days. (which is today... So Iam ringing at 1pm)

Ive now been up since 5am.... Iam like a kid at christmas! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

BikerGirl said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BikerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well my BFP went out the window :(
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, only because I requested a blood test and honestly thought Id find out that day. Nope, the lass said up to 7 days but I can ring and ask if results back after 2 days. (which is today... So Iam ringing at 1pm)
> 
> Ive now been up since 5am.... Iam like a kid at christmas! :dohh:Click to expand...

Here's hoping it comes swooping back in the window, then! Good luck! FX'd for you!


----------

